# Help me ID this S&W !!!!!!



## Concealed45_1911 (Jul 4, 2008)

I need help to ID this thing if anyone has the S&W book I would like to know the model and year of manufacture and value if any. Serial # is 4168XX.
Sorry for the big pics but i wanted detail to show for easier ID.

Thanks for the help !!


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

Can't help you with your gun here, however a little off topic for a sec, your collection is utterly amazing!:smt1099


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

The gun looks to be a .32 Hand ejector, which is on the I-Frame, or a Military & Police Model, which is a K-Frame. Would have to see it compared to a new J- or K- Framed gun to know for sure. 

My guess is WW I era production.


I believe an I-Framed revolver such as this was sold as the .32 Regulation Police Model.

Bob Wright


----------



## Concealed45_1911 (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks Kyle ! Still alot not posted, and many many more wanted !! I think im an addict but im in denial and not planning to seek help :smt033

And thank you Bob I will try to research that route.


----------



## Concealed45_1911 (Jul 4, 2008)

Bob you appear to be correct that it is a "Regulation Police" but I cant find anything to tell me date of manufacture from the serial.

If someone has a referance book please help.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You have a Hand Ejector Model of 1903 4th change according to your serial number. There was 6,374 made in 1910. That was also the year they came out with the 5th change. Value is between $275 and $400. Good luck with it.


----------



## Concealed45_1911 (Jul 4, 2008)

:smt023 WOW! Thanks baldy. I didn't think it was that old. so does that make it pre "Regulation Police" even with the square butt stocks ? 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

As soon as the I-frame model came out the New Jersey Police bought about 160 of them. The 5 screw swing out cylinder was all high tech back then. The police used them for many years from the beginning. Hope this helps.:smt1099


----------



## Concealed45_1911 (Jul 4, 2008)

sure does, thanks again !!


----------



## Concealed45_1911 (Jul 4, 2008)

Just curious where you got that info baldy ? I cant seem to duplicate it, everything I find indicates my serial number has 1 too many numbers to be that age.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I made a Boo-Boo. It's a .32 Hand Ejector Third Model. Made between 1917 and 1942. Serial numbers run from 263001 to 536684 and yours falls in there. There was 271,531 made. Value is $275 to $400. It's on page 127 of The Standard Catalog of Smith & Wesson. Glad we got that fixed. I was trying to type and read and I am not real swift at either one.:anim_lol: Good luck with it. :smt1099


----------



## Concealed45_1911 (Jul 4, 2008)

Okay thanks again, been chasing my tail all day on this one. Thanks for doublechecking.


----------

